# Lolly



## Beachdude757 (Sep 9, 2021)

well we lollipoped came out pretty good I think.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2021)

Looks healthy

whay flavor is it?


----------



## Beachdude757 (Sep 9, 2021)

ATF ALASKIN THUNDER


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 9, 2021)

never heard of it


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 9, 2021)

Beachdude757 said:


> ATF ALASKIN THUNDER


Where do they get those names from?


----------

